# Spot Hogg Hogg Father vs Fast Eddie XL



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a Hoyt Carbon Defiant 31 on order, who knows when it will get here, but I'm looking to get one of these sights for it. Having a hard time deciding between
the two. I have a Hogg Father on my Hoyt CS ZT 34 so I know it's a great sight. I also know there was a review on the Fast Eddie XL on here a couple of days 
ago but I still can't make up my mind. I thought about going with the XL for the weight but it is not a lot of difference. So which one would you guys buy and why.
Thanks.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the hogg father for the full micro adjustability. You have to just roll the fast eddy like an ascent or CBE. If it is a hunting only sight the fast eddy XL would be a great option. But if it is doubling as a target sight the Hogg father is the way to go.


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> I like the hogg father for the full micro adjustability. You have to just roll the fast eddy like an ascent or CBE. If it is a hunting only sight the fast eddy XL would be a great option. But if it is doubling as a target sight the Hogg father is the way to go.


Right now it will be for hunting only but who knows later on. I do have a 3 pin large housing that I might put on it or I might go with the double pin. The guys at Spot Hogg said 
they are not sure if the XL will hold the large housing weight if it's not locked down all the way. You wouldn't happen to know the weight difference would you?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The multipin head is probably double the weight of the double or single pin head. That being said your looking at a few ounces. But the vibration that goes through a bow and its accessories can do crazy things and spot Hogg is known for bomb proof problem free products. If they say it's good to go it is. They are probably doing some extensive testing and won't say it's good until it's perfect.


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> The multipin head is probably double the weight of the double or single pin head. That being said your looking at a few ounces. But the vibration that goes through a bow and its accessories can do crazy things and spot Hogg is known for bomb proof problem free products. If they say it's good to go it is. They are probably doing some extensive testing and won't say it's good until it's perfect.


Yea they said it might hold up but they didn't want to say it would because they haven't tested it enough to be sure. They have second to none customer service and great products.
I was actually asking about the weight between the Hogg Father and the XL. Thanks though for the reply.


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone else have any advice on the two ?


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

How much does the hog father weight? In the other thread it said the fast Eddie xl was 14.25oz. The fast eddie xl with the double pin does look like a great hunting sight.


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

573mms said:


> How much does the hog father weight? In the other thread it said the fast Eddie xl was 14.25oz. The fast eddie xl with the double pin does look like a great hunting sight.


Spot Hogg told me the weight of both and I wrote them down but now I can't find it. I seen that on the other thread about the XL but I don't think the weight that S H gave me was 
that much. I have the Hogg Father and I can weigh it but I'll have to take it off my setup. I don't know if I should weigh the mount or not. The XL does look good for hunting that's 
what makes it so hard to choose. No one around here has them so I'm just going off imformation and looks but I know with S H it is a great product. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

573mms said:


> How much does the hog father weight? In the other thread it said the fast Eddie xl was 14.25oz. The fast eddie xl with the double pin does look like a great hunting sight.



I don't have a weight on mine but it's too much......I purchased one a couple years back. It sat on my bow for about 2 months before I removed it and went back to a Spot Hogg Real Deal.....to me the Hogg Father is not worth the weight. Sure it's built like a tank and is nice with no noticeable vibe or rattles but it messes with the balance of the bow too much for my liking. I've got over $400 into my 5 pin Hogg Father that for well over a year has been sitting in it's case untouched.


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

DIXIEDOG1 said:


> I don't have a weight on mine but it's too much......I purchased one a couple years back. It sat on my bow for about 2 months before I removed it and went back to a Spot Hogg Real Deal.....to me the Hogg Father is not worth the weight. Sure it's built like a tank and is nice with no noticeable vibe or rattles but it messes with the balance of the bow too much for my liking. I've got over $400 into my 5 pin Hogg Father that for well over a year has been sitting in it's case untouched.


I could tell a big difference in the weight on mine when I switched the single pin small housing out for the 3 pin large housing but I have it on my bow with a back bar and 
it leveled it up nice still added a lot of weight . When I use the bow for 3D I put the single pin housing back on . I like the 3 pins for hunting but I'm not sure about the double 
pin on the XL guess I'd have to use one to see but hate to spend the money and have it sitting in the case like yours . Thanks for the reply .


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wack'EM said:


> I could tell a big difference in the weight on mine when I switched the single pin small housing out for the 3 pin large housing but I have it on my bow with a back bar and
> it leveled it up nice still added a lot of weight . When I use the bow for 3D I put the single pin housing back on . I like the 3 pins for hunting but I'm not sure about the double
> pin on the XL guess I'd have to use one to see but hate to spend the money and have it sitting in the case like yours . Thanks for the reply .



Looking at the double pin I really don't think that's going to be a big seller.....at first everybody's going to want to have one much like the success Trophy Ridge had with theirs 15 yrs ago but a vertical pin arrangement is difficult to use under some lighting conditions....you'd be way ahead to remove one pin from a 3 pin horizontal arranged pin housing. If the light is poor you won't be able to see the lower pin in a vertical sight set up where as with horizontal pins you still can. I fell for the vertical pin setup way back and now the only vertical pin I'll use is a single pin


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

DIXIEDOG1 said:


> Looking at the double pin I really don't think that's going to be a big seller.....at first everybody's going to want to have one much like the success Trophy Ridge had with theirs 15 yrs ago but a vertical pin arrangement is difficult to use under some lighting conditions....you'd be way ahead to remove one pin from a 3 pin horizontal arranged pin housing. If the light is poor you won't be able to see the lower pin in a vertical sight set up where as with horizontal pins you still can. I fell for the vertical pin setup way back and now the only vertical pin I'll use is a single pin


Yea your right I remember the Trophy Ridge and I never cared for it . The only thing I don't like about the large 3 pin housing is the weight it adds . Decisions, decisions .


----------



## Muleco (Mar 28, 2018)

I have both the single and the double pin fast eddies, Have the double pin on now, taking me a bit to get sighted but I think I'm going to really like it.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I had both and have owned several Fast Eddie XLs. For hunting and 3-D the Hogg Father is to heavy, you simply do not need all of the micro adjust-ability. The Fast Eddie XL has been my favorite, go-to sight for the past several years, had the single and dual pins with MRT rings. The Fast Eddie XL felt heavy on my Triax so I bought a Axcel Accutough Carbon Pro. I like this sight better than the Fast Eddie XL. It is lighter ( I think 30% lighter) and the Accuclicks are awesome. I also think the construction and options are superior on the Axcel.


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

I have both, not sure why people keep commenting about the weight difference, it's negligible.
Price wise, if you're only hunting, then I would go with the Fast Eddie. 
If price isn't a concern, then the Hogg Father is the nicer of the two with the micro adjust.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

797truck said:


> I have both, not sure why people keep commenting about the weight difference, it's negligible.
> Price wise, if you're only hunting, then I would go with the Fast Eddie.
> If price isn't a concern, then the Hogg Father is the nicer of the two with the micro adjust.
> 
> ...


Have you had your scale calibrated? I too had both and believe both sights are ~ 3 oz heavier than what is shown.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

DJO said:


> Have you had your scale calibrated? I too had both and believe both sights are ~ 3 oz heavier than what is shown.


The bow mount adds a just over 2 ounces of weight if I remember correctly. Using the thumb knob instead of the set screw adds about an ounce as well.


----------



## turf (Dec 4, 2006)

Agree with DJO, would get an Axcel Accoutouch. Have one on Field target bow for about four years. Last year put a FE XL on my new Halon 32 hunting bow. Weight on weighty bow. Wished I had spent a bit extra and bought another Axcel. Lighter and IMO easier to use since yardage easier to see plus have the stops.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

DIXIEDOG1 said:


> Looking at the double pin I really don't think that's going to be a big seller.....at first everybody's going to want to have one much like the success Trophy Ridge had with theirs 15 yrs ago but a vertical pin arrangement is difficult to use under some lighting conditions....you'd be way ahead to remove one pin from a 3 pin horizontal arranged pin housing. If the light is poor you won't be able to see the lower pin in a vertical sight set up where as with horizontal pins you still can. I fell for the vertical pin setup way back and now the only vertical pin I'll use is a single pin


The big difference is the double pin is meant to be shot as a single pin with the extra reference point for hunting purposes. It is not meant to be a pin to use for daily shooting. The sight is used just like any other single pin, but when that time comes that you don't have time to move your sight or an animal moves when you draw, you have that extra point of reference. For this it makes the double pin far superior to any single pin on the market. Add in the double point that is calibrated to the two pins so you know exactly where the pin are sighted in at, at any range and the multiple alignment rings and it is a sight that is far superior to any other single pin setup. But that is just my opinion on it. There is zero chance that I could shoot consistently and accurately to 50 yards with any single pin sight without moving it and I can with the double pin.


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

DJO said:


> Have you had your scale calibrated? I too had both and believe both sights are ~ 3 oz heavier than what is shown.


Nope, not calibrated, just a kitchen scale. I was just showing the difference between the two sights. However here is a 50 gram weight on the scale.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> The bow mount adds a just over 2 ounces of weight if I remember correctly. Using the thumb knob instead of the set screw adds about an ounce as well.


Yeah, the Hogg Father mount is a little larger than the Fast Eddie, so you will see some additional weight there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerPark (Jan 20, 2018)

I have the Hogg Father and I really like it. Here's something to consider with both. They are fairly heavy. If you stick them all the way out to get maximum sight radius you're going to be significantly front and top heavy. You'll need to mess with your stabilizers to balance the weight out. I currently have my Hogg Father all the way back towards the riser because I couldn't find a good setting with my current stabilizers, 10" and 8" Bee Stinger combo. I got tired of messing around with weights at 2 oz front and 12 oz rear. It felt ok but the float was still too much for that much weight. I might get longer stabs to see what I can do. Or not, it shoots ok with the sight all the way in with 2oz front and 9 oz rear.


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

I’ve owned both. Compared to the Hogg Father you will be very disappointed in the Fast Eddie. It just feels cheaper, the nobs are small and crappy and it’s not as easy to adjust. If you want hunting i would go Tommy Hogg. It’s the Hogg father with out the extension bar that you don’t really need for hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern (Aug 25, 2016)

I have reviewed the Fast Eddie and Tommy Hogg for my website. The Fast Eddie is the hot new thing right now but to me Tommy Hogg is the winner hands down. I would expect the Hogg Father would be better than the Fast Eddie XL as well. 

Sure, there is a weight difference because there is some extra metal with the enclosed gears and different bull knob on the Tommy/Hogg Father. The Tommy just seemed like a higher quality sight. Not to mention you have more rotation/travel with the Tommy and Hogg Father. If you look closely in pictures you will notice that the stop screws on the slider are swapped on the Eddie and it stops earlier in the rotation.


----------



## timlock (Nov 12, 2018)

dad2sixmonkeys said:


> I’ve owned both. Compared to the Hogg Father you will be very disappointed in the Fast Eddie. It just feels cheaper, the nobs are small and crappy and it’s not as easy to adjust. If you want hunting i would go Tommy Hogg. It’s the Hogg father with out the extension bar that you don’t really need for hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have watched the Spot Hogg videos. I hunt out west and am curious about the single pin Tommy Hogg. Do you have that?


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

timlock said:


> I have watched the Spot Hogg videos. I hunt out west and am curious about the single pin Tommy Hogg. Do you have that?


Yes I do. It’s tough as nails and I’ve never once had a problem. I switched to single pin years ago for hunting and really like how clean the sight picture is. You can leave the tommy Hogg unlock for silent quick adjustments and it will hold all the way through the shot. Make sure to get the wrapped scope housing so you can see your pins clear through legal last light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Best sights made for dual purpose! Can use Hogg Father for hunting and spots or fast eddie little bit of weight reduction. I was a bit worried to give up my pins for double pin but I can set the top pin at 20 and shoot to 50 very accurately with no movement of the sight. Having the 2 pins and learning the gaps between can make for some deadly accuracy out of a single pin with similar capabilities of pins. But for me less clutter. 

I think the Fast Eddie is a little lighter, less complicated and more affordable. Nothing wrong with either!


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been running a 4 pin hogg father for the last 5 years.. its one of those pieces of gear that just go from one bow to the next.. I got a fast eddie the other day and I like it but not as much as the Hogg father.. 

I will say tho after playing with the double pin for the last few weeks I think it is going to replace the 4 pin housing.. I can shoot 0-40 so easy with out ever touching my sight and having the sight picture of a single pin


----------

